# NAME THAT TUNE



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I was bored at work and for some reason the old show "Name that Tune" popped into my head.. can anyone name this song??

"I'll eat up all your crackers and your licorice 
hey yo fat girl, c'mere--are ya ticklish? 
Yeah, I called ya fat. 
Look at me, I'm skinny 
It never stopped me from gettin' busy 
I'm a freak 
I like the girls with the boom 
I once got busy in a Burger King bathroom"


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*"The Humpty Dance" *by the Digital Underground.

If u ever want to find a song, go to google and put "Lyrics + "some of the lyrics......." and you should be good.[/b]


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

and you successfully killed the game.........


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Here is another one..

"Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis 
When I was dead broke, man I couldn't picture this 
50 inch screen, money green leather sofa 
Got two rides, a limousine with a chauffeur 
Phone bill about two G's flat 
No need to worry, my accountant handles that 
And my whole crew is loungin' 
Celebratin' every day, no more public housin' "


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

can't name the title,,, but it's Notorious BIG


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

That's Notorius BIG... had a friend that played rap constantly.

Here's one...

Woke up this morning,
Put on my slippers
Walked in the kitchen and died


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

What about this great hit? Anybody know? I'd hope so! :lol:

"Everybody wanna see me break a leg
Well i don't, but i like fried rice, and i got lice
ching chang woo ching chang woo rice
but that ain't nice 
charge for the cookie
i always charge rice
delerivies free but not from me, i always want a dollar fifty"


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Madison isn't that juicy by Notorious BIG (great song)


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Ranger_Compact said:


> What about this great hit? Anybody know? I'd hope so! :lol:
> 
> "Everybody wanna see me break a leg
> Well i don't, but i like fried rice, and i got lice
> ...


IS that a Andy Milanokis rap song??

Draker16- yes that is.. :lol:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> Woke up this morning,
> Put on my slippers
> Walked in the kitchen and died


Big Daddy- did you write those lyrics ?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Big Daddy's song is John Prine....... I believe the title was Illegal Smile but not sure on that but a great artist.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's one from the early 70's

Some High Society Lady said
"Is your horse outside?"
No maam he's between my legs 
but your too fat to ride.

Title and artist.....


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

The American Way - Hank Williams

How about this ghetto tune?

Set for the night so I took her to my ride
Grab my Mickey and my Buddha and I met her outside
Who-ride, brother striking through to be seen
A Lexus 400 to the triple gold Z's


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Big Daddy's song is John Prine....... I believe the title was Illegal Smile but not sure on that but a great artist.


Yep, it's John Prine.. Song it titled "Please Don't Bury Me"

Anybody got an answer for Lvn2Hnt's song?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

"Country boys can survive" Hank Williams Jr.?????? :lol: :lol:


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Lvn2hnt's song is "Back to the Hotel" by N2Deep. That is an old ghetto tune lol!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ding ding ding, we have a winner. Love that song!! Listening to it on my IPod right now.


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Alright I've got one,

"Many time's I've loved, many times been bitten.
Many time's I've gazed along the open road."


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

That's Led Zeppelin.. I remember from my stoner days. The song is "Over the Hills and Far Away.

Here's one:

When your rooster crows at the break of dawn
Look out your window and I'll be gone
You're the reason I'm trav'lin' on


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> That's Led Zeppelin.. I remember from my stoner days. The song is "Over the Hills and Far Away.
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> ...


DAng Bigdadddy beat me to it!! Led Zepplin is in my top 3 of all time.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Madison: How was the Ground Round last night? Did you guys solve all the world's problems?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

BigDaddy said:


> Here's one:
> 
> When your rooster crows at the break of dawn
> Look out your window and I'll be gone
> You're the reason I'm trav'lin' on


Its Bob Dylan. not sure what song it is its on the tip of my tounge..

Here's One (easy):

So I drifted down to New Orleans
Where I happened to be employed
Working for a while on a fishing boat
Right outside of Delacroix,

BigDadddy- we went to Buffalo wild wings last night for beers and scenery dd:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

RC's is Bran's Freestyle, though I don't think it was ever a "great hit" but more of a CKY/Bam Margera/Jackass cult favorite song.

*What's this classic?*

I was drunk the day my mom got outta prison/
So I went to pick her up in the rain/
But before I could get to the station in my pickup truck/
She got runned over by a damned ol' train


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

David Allan Coe - call me by my name


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok....here's a test...who can do this one without cheating

He always wore his sunday feathers 
and held a tomahawk
The maiden wore her beads and braids 
and hoped someday he'd talk


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Lvn2Hnt:

Ka-Liga...... first sung by Hank Sr., but later by Hank Jr. I've had many a sip of Jack Daniels listening to that tune.

Here's one:

Now this should be a lesson if you plan to start a folk group
Don't go mixin' politics with the folk songs of our land
Just work on harmony and diction 
Play your banjo well
And if you have political convictions keep them to yourself


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

How about this one:

"I know the rent is in arrears, the dog has not been fed in years
It's even worse than it appears, but it's all right
Cow is giving kerosene, kid can't read at seventeen
The words he knows are all obscene, but it's all right
I will get by, I will get by, I will get by, I will survive."

My personal favorite band.......


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

Madison, Grateful Dead :beer:

Big Daddy - the MAN, the MYTH, the LEGEND - Johnny Cash :bowdown:

Someone ele's turn:

They were farm kids way down in Dixie 
Met in high school in the sixties
Everyone knew it was love from the start
One July in the midnight hour 
He climbed upon the water tower


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Something like "Sweet Cherry Wine" or something, by the name of something Carter??????????


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Ducker, you're thinking of Strawberry Wine by Denna Carter:

"He was working through college on my grandpa's farm.
I was thirsting for knowledge and he had a car.
I was caught somewhere between a woman and a child.
When one restless summer we found love growing wild."


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> They were farm kids way down in Dixie
> Met in high school in the sixties
> Everyone knew it was love from the start
> One July in the midnight hour
> He climbed upon the water tower


John Deere Green by Joe Diffy

Here's a few lines from one of the best drinking songs on earth:

Last night I broke the seal on a Jim Beam decanter
That looks like Elvis
I soaked the label off a Flintstone Jelly Bean jar
I cleared us off a place on that one little table
that you left us
And pulled me up a big ole piece of floor


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

My all time favorite drinking song:

"In 1814 we took a little trip,
along the Colonel Jackson, down the mighty Mississip.
We took a little bacon and we took a little beans.
And we coped the Bloody British in the town of New Orleans."


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

anyone....

Soft driven, slow and mad
Like some new language
Reaching your head with the cold, sudden fury of a divine messenger
Let me tell you about heartache and the loss of god
Wandering, wandering in hopeless night
Out here in the perimeter there are no stars


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Dosch-that one is not ringing any bells for me.

How bout this one:

Tha sistas are in so check the front line
Seems I spent the '80s in the Haiti state of mind
Cast me into classes for electro shock
Straight incarcerated, the curriculum's a cell block
I'm swimmin' in half truths and it makes me wanna spit
Instructor come separate the healthy from tha sick
Ya weigh me on a scale, smellin' burnt skin
It's dark now in Dachau and I'm screamin' from within
'Cause I'm cell locked in tha doctrines of tha right
Enslaved by dogma, talk about my birthrights
Yet at every turn I'm runnin' into hell's gates
So I grip tha cannon like Fanon an pass tha shells to my classmates
Aw, power to tha people


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Madison said:


> Dosch-that one is not ringing any bells for me.
> 
> How bout this one:
> 
> ...


RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Try this one on for size:
-----------------------------------------------------

We passed upon the stair, we spoke of was and when
Although I wasn't there, he said I was his friend
Which came as some surprise I spoke into his eyes
I thought you died alone, a long long time ago
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I never lost control, your face to face with the man who sold the world...

nirvana.


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Nirvana is most definitely in my top 3, great song! Although the correct answer would be David Bowie as Nirvana did it as a cover.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Lovn2 - Battle of New Orleans by Johnny Horton. And Coe is correct.

NEXT: 
A simple kinda life never did me no harm
Raisin me a family and workin on the farm
Days are all filled with an easy country charm...


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

You're on it nj!!

My daddy taught me young how to hunt and how to whittle...
Thank God I'm a country boy!!!

I can't hear that song anymore without thinking about the movie Son-in-law.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Next - this one's probably going to be super easy but it's a hunting favorite of my parents and me:

You both kicked off your shoes.
Man, I dig those rhythm and blues.
I was a lonely teenage broncin' buck
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck,


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Don MCClean!

American Pie.

Thats song was the encore grand finale at my wedding, nothing like seeing 250 people of all ages and stages of alteration dancing and singing to that song. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

" But i knew i was outta luck the day the music died"

Don Mclean- American Pie

Ohhh i suppose i have to think of one.........
ok got one kinda a harder on i think, but i was one of my favorite songs in high school many years ago.

Whats with these homies dissing my girl? 
Why do they gotta front? 
What did we ever do to these guys that made them so violent? 
Oooo oooo!
But ya know I'm yours,
Oooo oooo!
And I know your mine.
Oooo oooo!

then you got the chorus, but i can't give it away!!


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

Ooo Wee Ooo I look just like Buddy Holly OH OH and YOu're Mary Tyler Moore. "Buddy Holly" by Weezer


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thank God Im a Country Boy is correct.

That's Buddy Holly by Weezer

NEXT:
Wade the shore/
Cast a line/
Look up an old lost friend of mine/
Sit on the porch and give my girl a kiss/
Start livin....


----------



## rooster cogburn (Jul 15, 2004)

My List by Toby Keith


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

As the maid poured wine and we prepared to dine, I know I was feeling out of place
At table as large, big as a river barge and I love you written all on your face
I appreciate your hospitality but I wish that we would go
Let me drive us to McDonalds and Ill talk to you, concerning something you should really know

Ill take a Chevrolet just any day, so give your daddy back his Mercedes Benz
And there's some common people that I hang out with
They're my good time buddies they're my friends
And Id rather chug-a-lug a mug of Budweiser beer, then sip a crystal glass of wine
So wont you make your mind up to believe in me, and leave this high living world behind?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm not very good with the country lyrics.

Here is an oldy but goody:

Dance, rush the speaker that booms 
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom 
deadly, when I play a dope melody 
Anything less than the best is a felony 
Love it or leave it, You better gain way 
You better hit bull's eye, The kid don't play 
If there was a problem, Yo, I'll solve it 
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

All time classic -- Ice Ice Baby by Vanilla Ice


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

The lyrics posted by MossyMo are from Common Man by John Conlee... "I'm just a common man, drive a common van, my dog ain't got a pedigree..." Great tune.

I'm still waiting on answer on this one:



> Last night I broke the seal on a Jim Beam decanter
> That looks like Elvis
> I soaked the label off a Flintstone Jelly Bean jar
> I cleared us off a place on that one little table
> ...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

BigDaddy
That would be George Jones with "The King is Gone"..... :beer:


----------

